# Do you have a best friend?



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

Do you have a best friend? Someone you can call on no matter what, talk to about anything, gets you, and feels the same way about you?
I thought I did, a couple of times. If you don't, do you think there's anyone out there who could be all of this for you?


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

Well I technically have a best friend, but I can't tell them eberything for fear of being judged.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, I sort of have a best friend but not really. He is the only friend I hang out with right now and we have a lot in common in terms of activities we both like to do!

My online friends are good too - I'm visiting my online best friend in Colorado this winter . Should be exciting. She and I are going to have fun!


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes, I've had one best friend since grade 3. Pretty much my only friendship that has lasted through the years.


----------



## lyudi invalidy (Dec 21, 2013)

yeah, i've told him pretty much every detail of my life and we've been friends for almost 7 years, but i've only ever known him online.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Had one from birth until the age of 10, then I moved interstate. I really missed him growing up.

Now I have some friends who are closer than others, but I feel I have to keep a little detached from them because of anxiety.


----------



## noiseyy (Dec 16, 2013)

I did for a while, but now I feel like I don't. Ive had close friends before but it's very hard for me to raise someone to "best friend status" because a) it would imply some sort of "dependence" on them in my messed up head, and b) it would imply I'm their best friend, which I don't know if it's true or not. It makes me sad when I think about it because it seems like everyone has childhood friend that is truly a best friend, whereas I've never been able to make that sort of connection.


----------



## Kirit3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I was brought up to believe that friends don't exist. So personally no.

I'm really happy to see that people do make real friends though. It's hard to fight the inner voice that says my friends don't actually like me otherwise.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I have no friends:/


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. I believe that person don't exist.


----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes i have for 13 years now.We are best friends ever and understand each other.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a best friend. In fact, she is the only friend that I have.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

No best friend here. Honestly, I don't have anybody that I would consider a _friend_. I've got a couple aquaintences, nobody I can really tell anything to.


----------



## ApatheticDisplay (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a best friend who has been that for almost 17 years. She loves me and supports me no matter what. But the last few months we've barely talked in due to my avoiding everyone. She tries to get me to meet up with her for lunch or dinner or whatever but I always have some excuse not to go. I just hate getting out and being around people. I get too anxious. She tries to understand but she just doesn't completely. She thinks I should just face my fears etc. I wish it was that easy for me. She means well though. I'm just afraid I'm going to end up pushing her away and that's the last thing I want to do. UGH the joy of SAD and GAD! :bash


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Naw


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

Sort of. I do have a best friend but we don't really see each other _that_ much. She's attached to her boyfriend at the waist. My other best friend has recently gotten a girlfriend and I haven't really heard a whole lot from him since.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought I did but he acts like I'm a desperate girl. I asked if he wrote the song for his girl but he said it was for me. **** that dickhead. My other friends are pretty distant from me.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Offline

Have had good friends but now I don't live by them. Still talk to them occasionally online.

Online

There was a girl. We were close. She was an amazing friend. We've grown apart. Almost entirely, if not entirely, my fault.

There's a guy. We don't act that buddy-buddy. Sometimes it seems like we're just two people with similar interests that talk. But I feel better having him in my life.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes I have a best friend. I've known her ever since I was eight years old. Although I live quite far away from her, we still keep in contact. Usually visit her during the summer time.


----------



## JoshW (Dec 23, 2013)

I do not have this kind of friend and I never have, but I believe if you really truly want it, it WILL happen. You just gotta have some patience and faith!


----------



## msax21 (Dec 21, 2013)

eh, depends on what a "best friend" is. In High School I had a couple really good friends I was tight with but now in college I just have a social circle. I have good friends but not 1 or 2 best friends. It would be nice too though to have someone again to trust with everything and just chill a lot.


----------



## yayesh (Nov 14, 2013)

I used to, but I haven't contacted her since last summer because I'm a mess, I couldn't talk to her about it and grew tired of lying. She was the best in some ways, but in other ways the worst. You ever absolutely love someone's personality, but hate their character? I miss her sometimes, but I know it's best that I keep away.
I hope I can meet someone that I can really click with, and who isn't a selfish, moody, immature ***** half the time. But if I don't, oh well. At least it'll be less stressful that way.


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

sometimes I think I do, but I usually end up getting betrayed in some way. I dunno... I think I take friendships way too seriously. But is it so bad to expect to get the "BFF" treatment every once in a while? Other people seem to have it so I guess I'm just bitter that no one thinks of me that way.


----------



## JT501 (Dec 23, 2013)

I am lucky enough to say that I do have a best friend. He was my first friend, and introduced me to all his friends (who eventually became my friends). Without him I probably wouldn't be here.


----------



## Dresden (Dec 18, 2013)

*My sister and my shadow, they are my only friends.*


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah, I've been best friends with someone since 9th grade. We're not super close but we're the kind of friends that can go weeks without talking to each other and then just pick up right where we left off when we do get together.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I truly wish I have one. As you grow older, it's getting harder to keep your thoughts to yourself.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes and I haven't spoken to her for a week now because we had a conflict and I don't see how to resolve it.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

In real life? I have no friends, haven't since HS. I guess you could count my brothers as my best friends, but usually these questions are about people other than family... In HS, I had two girls I would call my best friends, but I really don't think they would fit the criteria. It was more of a case of "these are my _only_ two friends, so therefore they are my best friends". Both of them had a BFF that wasn't me, so...

Online? I have a few people that I'm very close to, but I'm not sure I can call them best friends. There's just something lacking in an online friendship. It has nothing to do with them, but rather the nature of virtual friendships not being able to fulfill everything a friend has the potential to be. It'd be better if my online friends didn't live in different states and I could actually be RL friends with them, but alas, the Universe is cruel.


----------



## Jess93 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nope. I wish I had a friend that could become a best friend. But seeing as I ave no friends, I don't see that happening.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I had a best friend from when I was around five until I was nineteen and he got killed in a car wreck. There has been a few other people I was kind of close to briefly since then, but never for very long. I have a friend that goes to the gym with me most days, but we aren't close and don't hang out besides that. There really hasn't been anyone I felt very close to in years. I'm just not sure there is any replacement for growing up with someone or a group of people. I hope I'm wrong, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Yes I have 2 best friends. They're real friends, I'm glad to have them around. My life would've been even more boring if I didn't have any friends._


----------

